# Sonic and All-Stars Racing transformed



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Sonic and All-Stars Racing transformed - Yogscast DLC*

​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

I may bite for the Wii U version... May.... <_<


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQWnEcAiDKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

This fucking game, man. This fucking game. It's a god damn love letter to any Sega fan, the cast is fucking amazing for its size.

The harder difficulty is apparently just that, hard as fucking balls. Exactly what I fucking want. 

This is THE Kart game to buy. And it's actually fucking cheap. Not full price for some reason.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> And Ristar is replacing NiGHTS as the flag man for some fucked up reason.




^ (use bro), that's because NiGHTS is fucking playable this time around.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

But why can't we have both?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

They wanted to include him but had some problems making him look good enough from a 3rd person perspective since Ristar is pretty much a black bob if you're looking at him from behind. 

They also had some problems with Vectorman but shit, certainly they can work something out with him. There's already some great fan drawings about him and his vehicle on the internet.

Anyway, apparently all console exclusive are going to be available for all versions eventually, if they're priced or not, it depends on Sega. Aside from that, they said they really want to do some DLC and I'm all up for that shit.

Anyway, there's a fucking BURNING RANGERS STAGE, HOLY SHIT. The music is fucking awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5d8WWH_OyQ[/YOUTUBE]

I feel like a kid again when I talk about this game, shit


----------



## G (Nov 16, 2012)

WOW SASRT THREAD ON NF 
Can't wait to get this game.. Everything seems perfect about this game..
plus IGN gave it a good rating as well


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 16, 2012)

Two more reviews


9/10 from eurogamer

8.4/10 from Vandal


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a way better All-stars than Playstation All-stars.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 16, 2012)

I would actually like to see a sega all stars version of smash bros.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> I would actually like to see a sega all stars version of smash bros.



It would be awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQWnEcAiDKE[/YOUTUBE]

Best character in the game representing 3 Sega consoles. Also has the best victory animation.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7BnSQ99KvI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENvivsGgVLA&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Shogun from Shogun total war.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFAJ-G1h2UE&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Motherfucking Team Fortress 2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-lTI7xDrMg&list=UUgYJj2Oo9pmId7sOm62hoDQ&index=5&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Alex Kidd.



Death Certificate said:


> I would actually like to see a sega all stars version of smash bros.



Sumo actually said they want to do one and that they have great ideas for it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sumo actually said they want to do one and that they have great ideas for it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 16, 2012)

Launch Trailer
[YOUTUBE]MF1sHNo5Zck[/YOUTUBE]


Well hopefully it becomes a reality


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn it, i was about to post the launch trailer. 



Death Certificate said:


> Well hopefully it becomes a reality



It would be amazing, it would also be an excuse to get Banjo & Kazooie in a smash game and hopefully Nintendo wont be a bitch about having a guest character in this game that isn't the Mii.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the original for $20 last summer. Best kart game. Better than mario.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Got the original for $20 last summer. Best kart game. Better than mario.



Agreed. **


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2012)

It really does my heart good to slowly see more people anticipating Sonic games again. It's like when Eminem came out of retirement.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2012)

There's a demo? Making a beeline to my console...!
...
...Tomorrow! (I'm pretty sleepy)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

D-demo......ok going to go try it out soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Demo?!


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2012)

I love the original, so I'm buying this sequel no matter what. Now I just have to figure out which version to buy, lol.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I love the original, so I'm buying this sequel no matter what. Now I just have to figure out which version to buy, lol.



Buy the one with the Dreamcast boat.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

I want to fly as PS joystick.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 17, 2012)

Dreamcast boat? What? 

So any exclusive characters like in the first with Banjo & Kazooie, Avatar and Mii?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Dreamcast boat? What?



The secret character has 3 completely different forms representing different Sega generations. The car is Hornet from Daytona USA, the plane is the Jet from AfterBurner and the boat is a fucking Dreamcast controller. Check out the first page.




DedValve said:


> So any exclusive characters like in the first with Banjo & Kazooie, Avatar and Mii?



Nintendo refused Kirby for the WiiU version, got shitty Miis instead.

Xbox has the shitty avatars.

PC version has 3 motherfucking Team Fortress characters combo. Heavy rides the boat (Miniguns are the boat's jets), Spy rides a jet and Pyro rides a car. 

I WONDER WHICH EXCLUSIVE CHARACTER IS THE BEST.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

The mii's obviously.


----------



## G (Nov 17, 2012)

Tried the demo.. just what i was expecting.
Better than MK for sure.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

G said:


> Tried the demo.. just what i was expecting.
> Better than MK for sure.



Thats a hard feat to accomplish. 

Being better than the Mortal Kombat kart racing mini game. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saEMwMc78Y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't see the demo anywhere on PSN. Where's the demo?!!?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still annoyed about Nintendo refusing Kirby.

Seriously Nintendo, get the fuck over Air Ride already.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Add me to the list. Seriously, freakin' Dragoon + Kirby would've solidify an exclusive roster for him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

It's not Mario.

it's not cross contaminating with the Olympic Games.

Warp Star = car.

Wing power = plane

Kine (Fish friend from Dreamland 3) = boat

All-Star moves Dragoon/Hydra/Mike Kirby

What could have been an amazing character.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I'm still annoyed about Nintendo refusing Kirby.
> 
> Seriously Nintendo, get the fuck over Air Ride already.



Nintendo were dicks for not letting Sega have a Nintendo character when they gave fucking Sonic to Brawl which was a huge hype engine.

Then again, Sega should have asked for Captain Falcon IMO.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo were dicks for not letting Sega have a Nintendo character when they gave fucking Sonic to Brawl which was a huge hype engine.
> 
> Then again, Sega should have asked for Captain Falcon IMO.



Captain Falcon would have been epic.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2012)

Holy crap! Screw what I said earlier about Kirby, CF would've been PERFECT for this game. Racing character, already has an awesome car, and SEGA has history with the franchise. We could've had *that*!

But either way, anything is better than the Miis. Jeez, Ninty why are you so damn adament about the Miis? Kripes


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 19, 2012)

> I'll set you a challenge. Without any policing from the SUMO or SEGA crew, if you can all agree on three characters by the 1st of December and prove there is sufficient interest of at least 1000 unique people *per* character, I will present the result to SEGA. I can't promise anything will happen as a result, but since you're starting it...



Link removed

The current results so far:


> -Hatsune Miku: 534
> -Segata Sanshiro: 376
> -Vectorman: 284
> -Ryo Hazuki: 246
> ...



Turns out the Most of the miku votes are troll accounts.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 19, 2012)

There we go with the bad news.

here

Well, not so bad as they will probably fix it with a quick update, but this sucked for the early adopters.

I'm probably going to buy it in the middle of this week for the 360.



> Ash: 666



Godfuckingdammnit

Ash is the rabbit in that shitty indie game isn't it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

Miku doesn't belong in the game and Ash is complete fucking shit.

This is why we can't have nice things. I voted for Vectorman, Segata and Altered Beast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

I voted for Segata and Vectorman also.

Fuck Miku. I want actual all-stars. They should save her for the final DLC character since she isn't a true all-star like Segata Sanshiro.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 19, 2012)

Ash doesn't actually have 666 votes, the extra 6 was a joke from the OP.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

A Sonic game + forgotten nobodys? Surely you jest.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 19, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Ash doesn't actually have 666 votes, the extra 6 was a joke from the OP.



I went ape-shit for nothing. Good.

Srsly though, i wouldn't be surprised if Sega favorited him over any other character. After all, they need to promote the shit they sell. Even if it's shit.

I voted Alis, cause im a PS fan. But i would rather get Alys. She would be my main all day.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

SEGATA SANSHIRO IS BEATING MIKU!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKCRLY7kSP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> SEGATA SANSHIRO IS BEATING MIKU!


----------



## scerpers (Nov 20, 2012)

This game is way better than Mario Kart. Wow. DAAAAYYYYYYYYYYTOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## scerpers (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh dear god. It might just dethrone Ditty Kong Racing.

MIGHT.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Unfortunately Vectorman is in last place. 

If we only get Segata Sanshiro, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Unfortunately Vectorman is in last place.
> 
> If we only get Segata Sanshiro, I'm ok with that.



-Segata Sanshiro: 1544
-Hatsune Miku: 1358
-Ryo Hazuki: 654
-Vectorman: 640

What? ^ (use bro) is in 4th place back to back with Ryo from Shenmue, he could still get third place.

And don't forget that this won't set anything in stone.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know. I'm just basing it on a "what If" (SEGA goes with popularity for the choices)

Seeing as it's hard to tell how SEGA opperates with character choices in this game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 20, 2012)

Segata Sanshiro vehicles better include a sega saturn in some form.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## G (Nov 30, 2013)

Who plays this anymore? Why bother with dlc?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Because why not? I still play it. Not online though. But with friends in real life since Mario kart isn't out yet. 

EDIT: But i do approve of this since it's for charity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2013)

G said:


> Who plays this anymore? Why bother with dlc?



Plenty of people still play the game, the /v/ steam group is very active these days. And Sega always said that their continuing with the DLC program because the fanbase kept asking for it but they're incredibly slow with it. They hate money, apparently.


----------



## Fataledge (Nov 30, 2013)

Played this game on the 360, I didn't finish it completely but it was fun. Might consider getting it for my PC soon if Steam has a sale for it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2013)

Sega's decision, apparently. I wish they'd just hurry up with some actual classic Sega characters again.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

RYO RETURNS!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2013)

His vehicles are Sega Arcade machines, that's just fucking sweet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

We needed more of those types of things. Especially since AGES is freaking awesome.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Update. Ryo is only on iOS and Android.....WAT

EDIT: I was wrong. He's currently only available on those two things at the moment.


----------



## G (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2014)

Source on that because I fucking refuse to believe that by principle alone.

Plus those graphics don't look like phone shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok. Nevermind. I misread what the news said. He's currently only available on those things at the moment.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zwChCaFvHzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

